# ¿Qué sección necesito para 200 A?



## Alvipe (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola compañeros. Estoy trabajando en un proyecto en el que necesito que circulen 200 A en un tramo entre la fuente de alimentación y un punto del circuito. Querría saber qué sección de cable sería aconsejable usar y también si hay bornes para PCB que aguanten esa corriente porque lo más que he visto (en RS) son unos que aguantan hasta 125 A.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2010)

¿Entendí bien?
¿Querés hacer circular 200A por un PCB?
----------------------------------------
La sección dependerá de si la corriente esa de 200A es de a picos o constante, del largo del cable y de la caída admitible.
Un cable medianamente grueso puede soportar un pico de 200A mientras sea (¿muy?) corto. Si el consumo es constante, ya es otro cantar.

Sin más datos, poco puede decirse del asunto...

Saludos


----------



## Alvipe (Abr 28, 2010)

Sí es verdad que no he dado muchos datos, andaba con algo de prisa. Esos 200 A, que son de continua, no van al PCB. Se reparten en 100 ramas iguales, por cada una de las cuales circularán 2 A, que sí que están en el PCB. Los 200 A circularían por el susodicho cable entre la fuente y el punto al que van conectadas las ramas. La longitud del cable no creo que llegue a los 10 cm, será de unos 5 cm probablemente.

El consumo no es constante, y los 200 A se dan en casos muy puntuales. Las ramas tienen unos mosfets que las activan o desactivan según las ordenes de un micro. En caso de que las 100 ramas estén activas si tendría los 200 A, pero como he dicho esto sería en casos puntuales. Los consumos que se demandan de la fuente serán múltiplos de 2, en función de cuántas ramas estén activas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Franco_80 (Abr 28, 2010)

Una forma para estimar la sección del conductor o el diámetro es mediante la fórmula de "Densidad de corriente" "J".
Se sabe que J=I/S
donde: I: corriente [A]
S: sección [mm2]
J: dens. de corriente [A/mm2]
El valor de J se puede adoptar de forma práctica entre 2 y 4.
(2: para trabajar más frío, y 4: más caliente)

Si queremos saber el diámetro del conductor:
Para conductores cilíndricos tenemos que S= PI . r^2 = (PI . d^2)/4
Donde: r: radio [mm]
d: diámtro [mm]
PI: 3,1416
Reemplazando y despejando la primera fórmula nos queda:
d = 2 . RAIZ(Imax/ (PI . J))
donde J puede tener valores entre 2 y 4 como dije anteriormente.


NOTA: Esta fórmula sólo es válida para CC o frecuencias bajas.


----------



## Alvipe (Abr 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias Franco, echaré unas cuentas a ver. En caso de que yo quiera que un material se caliente rápido con esa corriente, debería elegir un valor de J de 4, ¿no?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> Una forma para estimar la sección del conductor o el diámetro es mediante la fórmula de "Densidad de corriente" "J".
> Se sabe que J=I/S
> donde: I: corriente [A]
> S: sección [mm2]
> ...


Ese criterio de densidad de corriente es válido *para transformadores* "comunes". 
Con cables , hay que usarlo con cuidado (es decir, sabiendo cuando vale y cuando no), porque si bien para 200A da un valor correcto, para 10A te da un cable sobredimensionado. 
A medida que aumenta el diametro disminuye la densidad de corriente admisible.  Como influyen ademas las condiciones de disipación (si esta al aire,si subterraneo,si comparte el caño con otros...) y la temperatura tolerada, lo recomendable es usar directamente tablas. Con Google "wire ampacities" se elige la que mas guste.

Cuando son corrientes de más de 200A o se trata de un conectar muchas derivaciones se usan barras de cobre, que además de hacer el vínculo eléctrico te permite sujetar los terminales de las derivaciones.
Para buscar tablas de dimensionamiento, con Google "busbar ampacities"


----------



## Alvipe (Abr 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la información Eduardo, le echaré un ojo.


----------



## Franco_80 (Abr 28, 2010)

Este criterio sirve también para corrientes de 10A. No da sobredimensionado, podés corroborarlo con las tablas.
Lo que si es cierto, es que además hay que considerar si el cable irá en una bandeja, en un tubo, la cantidad de cables que irán por ese tubo, etc. en tales casos se debe aplicar un factor de corrección, o podés jugar con el valor de J(2: para trabajar más frío, y 4: más caliente)


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> Este criterio sirve también para corrientes de 10A. No da sobredimensionado, podés corroborarlo con las tablas...


  En un cable, la corriente admisible la determinan dos factores: La temperatura que alcance (porque destruye el aislante) y la caída de tensión tolerable en sus extremos, la corriente máxima será entonces la que alcance primero uno de estos límites.

La temperatura que alcanza un cable (y cualquier cuerpo) es función de la relación entre su capacidad de disipación al ambiente y el calor que está generando. Y esto depende no sólo de la forma (redondo,cuadrado,rectangular) si no también de las dimensiones (a igual *densidad* de corriente, un cable de 2mm2 se calienta más que uno de 1mm2)
Con bobinados la cosa cambia, porque la capacidad de disipación depende de las dimensiones y la forma del *bobinado completo*. Acá la temperatura se corresponde con la densidad de corriente con cierta independencia de las dimensiones.


Cuando escribiste que a 10A el criterio coincidia con las tablas agarré la primer tabla que encontré y efectivamente: Coincidia.
Que está pasando entonces?  Usando esa tabla calculo la densidad de corriente para diferentes casos y daba casi clavado 2.8 A/mm2 --> esa tabla se con una planilla de cálculo usando una densidad de corriente constante.

A quién se le hace caso entonces? 
Bueno...  no es lo más apropiado pero es lo más fácil: Buscar tablas de otras fuentes y comparar.

Creo que estaremos de acuerdo que las normas ISO 10133 o la ISO 13297 de dimensionamiento de cables en pequeñas instalaciones son de una fuente calificada.

Pero también en libros de electricidad tenés tablas para consultar. 
La imagen es una copia del viejo clásico Vademecum de Radio y Electricidad de Emilio Packmann.
A diferencia de otras tablas, esta tiene la corriente admisible para alambres aereos de 1.3mm en adelante y para bobinados de 1mm para abajo.
Claramente se ve el salto que pega la corriente admisible entre un bobinado y un cable aislado. Así como también haciendo unas cuentas vas a verificar que la densidad de corriente se mantiene constante para bobinados (los clásicos 2A/mm2) pero no en los aereos.


----------



## rash (Abr 29, 2010)

Si la instalación es en España, existe un reglamento de obligado cumplimiento para cualquier instalación electrica, el cual, lo tienes que aplicar de forma integra, el el REAL DECRETO 842/2002  Reglamento Electrotécnico de Baja Tensión... en él tienes tablas para el cálculo de las secciones para las intensidades que comentas más arriba, dependiendo del tipo de conductor, temperatura de trabajo, caida de tensión, si va enterrado, por conducto, bajo canaleta, agrupado, individual, tensión de aislamiento....etc....
No se si será el caso, pero si lo es, mira el reglamento...

saludos


----------



## Franco_80 (Abr 29, 2010)

Eduardo, creo que a estas alturas habremos mareado al amigo Alvipe. jaja
A ver, la fórmula contempla la densidad de corriente que circula por el conductor, que es la variable que nos interesa para la disipación de calor. 
Tiene limitaciones como bien dijiste sobre la caída de tensión, por eso la fórmula sirve solo para distancias menores de 20 mts. para que la resistencia del cable sea menor a 1ohm.(esto aplica también para las tablas) 
La otra limitación es que la corriente que circule debe ser de baja frecuencia(ya que después comienza a aparecer el efecto skin que me reduce la superficie eficaz del conductor)  
Pero según lo comentado por Alvipe, lo que el necesita cumple con estos 2 puntos.
Es verdad que también hay que tener en cuenta si el conductor irá en bandeja en tubos, etc.
Por eso podemos jugar con el valor de J.
Realicé los cálculos con la tabla que subiste, y dan valores aproximadamente similares.
Pero es que esas tablas utilizan esta fórmula para realizar los cálculos, luego tienen factores de corrección.  

Para mi podés elegir cualquiera de las 2 formas para seleccionar la seccion, cada uno opta por lo que le resulte más comodo, hacer el cálculo o aplicar la formulita.
saludos.


----------



## Alvipe (Abr 30, 2010)

Buf, muchas gracias a todos por la información, la verdad que da gusto cómo se implica la gente de esta página. Yo creo que entre las tablas y la fórmula puedo sacar lo que necesito. Gracias a todos.


----------

